# This is my very first attempt to male a ammo bag



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well my friends I am not as crafty now at 70 Yrs as I was when 30 yrs old...There a many mistakes in this pouch. Loose cordage ..Missed rows & loops...I watched countless video's...It is funcational it will hold ammo,,,Hey I tried..This project took me 8 hrs..I know many people are much better doing this..But the way I see it..every one has to start some place...so do not fault me for my effort with this project..

I am sure as time progress I will be better at crafts at this age....I have to relay on vendors or items placed in the for sale section..

Thank you for viewing my project..AKA~Oldmiser


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

Very nice mate its a better job then i could of done


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank You One shot~That gives me some courage to try another ammo bag..If all else fails..I will have to get a leather bag..

AKA~OldMiser


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Not bad sir not bad at all


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I think that's a mighty fine pouch, miser! Especially for a first attempt...much better than I'd pull off, for sure!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you my friends of the slingshot world..as being my age you my friends have given me the the vote of convadance I need to do some work with paracors

anagin many thanks to you fine people..or should I say friends..~AKA Oldmiser


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Nice job! Paracord crafting is OK---you can make a world of stuff, the materials don't cost a year's income, you don't need a costly machine/frame/loom to do it on and the results are very durable!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

"This is my very first attempt to male a ammo bag"

...it's easier to dig a hole than build a pole...LoL


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh my bad on the title.. I can not even spell a word correctly..Oh well the beat goes on..Guess that is why there are good friends for a positive correction..Thanks

AKA Oldmiser


----------

